# Recommend me a mtb watch / heart rate monitor



## MTBeast (Mar 22, 2011)

I need to drop some pounds and want to see how much my mtb riding kicks my butt. Anyone use a watch with a heart rate monitor? If so then let me know what you're using and why. I am looking to drop no more than $250 on one. I need to know if mtb is going to do the trick for my workout or if I have to add in other exercise to get down to my goal weight. I have the Nike+ and sportband for running but it does jack for biking. 

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## chiplikestoridehisbike (Aug 8, 2007)

Garmin FR 60 is well within your budget and if you get a gps later the chest strap would be compatible. Suunto makes nice sports watches as well, but not sure they hit your budget. One negative I have heard about the garmin watches are their bands.


----------



## kgraham11 (Jan 29, 2005)

How about HRM and GPS for under $130? I'm using this for biking and running:

http://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Foreru...WCQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301280297&sr=8-1


----------



## hillwilly (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link, it looks like a good one. Stupid question alert.......is there any way to track the outside temperature as well?


----------



## kgraham11 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Garmin Edge 500 reads outside temp but is strictly a GPS cycling computer for about $250. It supports HRM but you must buy the strap seperately at that price.


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

kgraham11 said:


> The Garmin Edge 500 reads outside temp but is strictly a GPS cycling computer for about $250. It supports HRM but you must buy the strap seperately at that price.


and it can tell you a tonne of other things too........besides being a GPS.... I think its a great tool to have. Sure it costs as much as a playstation but the info is way cool.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Check ebay I saw a base unit for $198 with free shipping just yesterday.


----------



## MTBeast (Mar 22, 2011)

So I already had the Nike + sportband and got myself a $60 Polar Workout heart rate monitor that interacts with the Nike + system and sportband.


----------



## MTBeast (Mar 22, 2011)

Did a little urban assault in the neighborhood and tried out the sportband and heart rate monitor. Got my heart rate rocking in the 180 range and the watch had the stats right there for me. Not sure if it has a LED backlight or anything. That was annoying because I rode in the dark. Seemed accurate. The band that goes around my chest was ok and Wasn't too uncomfortable. I wish it tied into cyclemeter for my iPhone.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

I really like Suunto. I don't own a heart rate model but my Suunto Core has been flawless.

http://www.suunto.com/en/


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Several manufacturers make watches with HRMs.

Polar, Timex, Suunto. List goes on.


----------



## Ghostshifter (Nov 26, 2007)

Lots of good suggestions. I did this search/purchase 2 or 3 years ago and decided that the two deal breakers for me were 1. glass or mineral crystal on the watch (because the plastic ones WILL scratch) and 2. replaceable battery on the HR strap (they don't all have them). I ended up with a Nike Triax and have been very happy.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

I've had my Garmin 405CX for about 4 months, and it works well for me so far. It is in your price range and has GPS, and downloads all the data to your computer wirelessly. It does have a HRM strap though.


----------



## jackblack (Jun 8, 2006)

I like my Suunto T3c.


----------



## Oldiemouldy (May 21, 2004)

I got a Polar F11 used on ebay for $50, gives you a lot of info, tracks your fitness level, etc.but no gps or anything. Band is small, too, but I have skinny wrists.


----------



## odin (Jun 10, 2010)

Suunto Core Hr,Excellent do it all tool.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I got a Sette from Pricepoint for $30. It's not fancy, but it does current HR, average/max/min HR, timer, and zone alarm as well as some built in fitness level crap I never use. It has a replaceable battery in the strap. Works just fine for my limited knowledge.


----------

